# Review of the Wicked Lasers S3 Spyder Arctic 445nm Blue Laser (destined for murder)



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2010)

*This is a long post with at least 31 images on it; dial-up users please allow for plenty of load time.

Somebody set up us the bomb.








S3 Spyder Arctic G2 445nm Blue Laser (2), retail $299.95 (www.wickedlasers.com...)

Manufactured by Wicked Lasers (www.wickedlasers.com) 

Last updated 12-12-10

* 



























The S3 Spyder Arctic G2 445nm directly-injected diode laser (hereinafter, probably just referred to as the Arctic) is an extremely powerful self-contained, handheld laser.



Since it's been asked of me by the manufacturer to *murder* this laser, you can visit the posted evaluation I made for the Arctic on this BBS RIGHT HERE, as most of the content you want will be found there.



In fact, all youll find here are a trio of beam terminus photographs, plus spectrographic beam cross-sectional analyses of this laser -- premortem of course, and the chart showing how long it lasted before it croaked (ie. went to that big diode in the sky).



The LaserShades I received with this Arctic are a LOT more effective at this laser's wavelength than the ones I received with my first Arctic...guess it's time to crank out another review!!!














The lenses, windows, and holographic optics youll receive when you order the Expanded Lens Set are now labelled as to their function.

From left to right in this photograph:



Line effect optic

Cross effect optic

Galaxy effect optic

Focusing (positive) lens

Flashlight effect (diverging) lens

Training lens (window)

Standard lens (window)



The standard lens is AR (antireflective) coated on both sides to maximise light transmission.












Beam photograph on the test target at 12. 

Beam image bloomed ****SIGNIFICANTLY****.



The laser power meter I have is simply not capable of measuring the tremendous power output of this laser (est. *~1.0 watt!!!*) at maximum power.



The measurement I was able to take was made on a Sper Scientific Pocket Laser Power Meter # 840011.



Measures 40.911mW on low with the training lens. 










Beam photograph on a wall at ~10 feet (low).










Beam photograph on a wall at ~10 feet (high). 



Those colored graphics toward the left are my Viva Piñata posters, and that clock on the right that looks like a gigantic wristwatch is my Infinity Optics Clock. 

You may also be able to see two of my SpongeBob SquarePants plush (Squidward Tentacles Patrick Star) and a Digimon plush (Greymon)










This is the SmartSwitch™ button on my first Arctic.










And this is the SmartSwitch™ button on this Arctic.

Note that it is already in the very early stages of paint loss.














Spectrographic analysis of the S3 Spyder Arctic (on low).










Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range between 430nm and 445nm to more accurately pinpoint wavelength, which appears to be *440.95nm*.










Spectrographic analysis of the S3 Spyder Arctic (on high).










Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range between 430nm and 445nm to more accurately pinpoint wavelength; which appears to be *442.00nm*.










Spectrographic analysis of the S3 Spyder Arctic (on low) *AFTER* the first kill test to check for wavelength drift.










Same as above *AFTER* the first kill test to check for wavelength drift; spectrometers response narrowed to a range between 430nm and 445nm to more accurately pinpoint wavelength, which appears to be *440.92nm*.










Spectrographic analysis of the S3 Spyder Arctic (on high) *AFTER* the first kill test to check for wavelength drift.












Same as above *AFTER* the first kill test to check for wavelength drift; spectrometers response narrowed to a range between 430nm and 445nm to more accurately pinpoint wavelength; which appears to be *442.00nm*.



As you can see from the above four spectrographic analyses, virtually no wavelength shift occurred as a result of the Phase 1 of the kill test (Phase 2 will entail operating the Arctic at maximum output from an external power source for at least 24 hours continuously; ETA of the power supply board: 12-16-10 (or 16 Dec. 2010 if you prefer). 










*ALL NONLASER SPECTROGRAPHIC ANALYSES NOW HAVE THEIR OWN WEB PAGE!!!*








USB2000 spectrometer graciously donated by P.L.














Beam cross-sectional analysis (X-axis; low power).










Beam cross-sectional analysis (Y-axis; low power).










Beam cross-sectional analysis (X-axis; high power).










Beam cross-sectional analysis (Y-axis; high power).



In all four analyses, those circular blotches in the beam really do exist; I believe 

they are due to motes of dust on the laser diode's output window or collimating lens.



_Images made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging._









*OPERATION DOODLEBUG HAS NOW COMMENCED!!!*










Now, here's the chart you've been waiting for (Don't deny it!!! I know you want to see it!!!



)

Measurements were automatically recorded at 20 minute intervals.

This is with the Arctic on battery power.

The next test will be conducted with an external power supply with a Vf of +3.6 volts and can sink at least 1,500mA on a continuous basis.



According to S.L. of Wicked Lasers, the Arctic's laser diode 

might not even die...



...let's hope that this will indeed be the case. 









Video on YourTube showing this laser failing to pop popcorn; though a lot of smoke was generated, he kernel did not pop. I had to shut the test down before the fire alarm went off.



I somewhat suspected that something like this might occur; the lasers heated the outer portion of the kernel to the point where smoke was being emitted, but the inner part of the kernel (responsible for it popping into the popcorn we all know and love) did not receive sufficient heat to initiate popping because the outer shell of the kernel was absorbing (and consequently stealing) most of the laser energy; what little was transmitted to the interior cause the water inside to turn to steam (as its supposed to) but it vented from the kernel instead of causing a pressure buildup and subsequent popping.



I have what I believe is the (very probable) explanation of why even multiple Arctics failed to pop the popcorn.



Firstly, you need to know a little about how popcorn works: when the kernel is heated, the inner portion (which contains water) heats to above the boiling point of water (212°F {_100°C_}); the water turns to steam, the interior builds pressure until the outer hull bursts, and POP!!! You see the white fluffy popcorn that most of us are familiar with.



Whats happening here is that the Arctic heats up the outer hull very much (to the point of emitting smoke); this weakens the outer hull at that point (possibly even puncturing it) so that pressure can no longer build inside the kernel -- the steam simply vents through the opening burned into the outer hull by the laser instead of causing the kernel to explode as it normally would.



This does not in *ANY* way indicate a problem with the laser itself; this is simply a matter of how the laws of physics play out here.





The image is tinted orange because I held laser safety glasses over the camera's lens to minimise image blooming.



This clip is approximately 19.335234777754 megabytes (19,591,638 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.

It will take no less than ninety six minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.









This second video on YourTube shows not one, but TWO (2) of these lasers (this one plus this one) failing to pop popcorn; though a lot of smoke was generated, the kernel did not pop. As with the first test, I had to shut the test down before the fire alarm went off.

I somewhat suspected that something like this might occur; the lasers heated the outer portion of the kernel to the point where smoke was being emitted, but the inner part of the kernel (responsible for it popping into the popcorn we all know and love) did not receive sufficient heat to initiate popping because the outer shell of the kernel was absorbing (and consequently stealing) most of the laser energy.



Like before, the image is tinted orange because I held laser safety glasses over the camera's lens to minimise image blooming (they slipped a few times; as evidenced by the image becoming dramatically brighter and with a lot of blue visible in it).



This clip is approximately 13.44443823428 megabytes (13,695,550 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.

It will take no less than sixty seven minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.











This third video on YourTube shows two Wicked Lasers Spyder 3 Arctic 445nm 1W Blue Diode Lasers failing to pop popcorn; though a lot of smoke was generated, the kernel did not pop. I could see the steam venting from one of the holes in the popcorn's hull (outer shell), so I knew with absolute, positive, 100% certainty that it was not going to pop -- and terminated the test shortly thereafter.








This is what the popcorn kernel looked like after this test. Note the black, burned areas; that's where the Arctics were irradiating it.



This clip is approximately 13.543455558391 megabytes (13,772,426 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.

It will take no less than sixty seven minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.

















*TEST NOTES*: 

Test unit was sent by Steve L. of Wicked Lasers for destructive testing (*yes, I was specifically asked to commit first degree lasercide of it!!!*) on 11-25-10 (or 25 Nov 2010 if you prefer), was received by my intermediary tester on the east coast of the United States at 12:58pm EST on 11-26-10 (or 26 Nov 2010), was mailed by him to me on 12-01-10 (01 Dec 2010), and finally, was received by me for attempted lasercide at 4:44pm PST on 12-03-10 (or 03 Dec 2010).









*UPDATE:* 12-06-10

I added the somewhat dreadful



icon to my website to indicate that destructive testing has been performed -- naturally, this product received the icon, as did this pair of LaserShades.









*UPDATE:* 12-08-10

Ive been asked by the president of Wicked Lasers to perform The Popcorn Test on the Arctic -- this test simply demonstrates that popcorn can indeed be popped simply by irradiating the kernel with the Arctics beam while the Arctic is at full power.



The test set-up I'll be using looks like this:








The image appears orange because the Arctic 445nm LaserShades (1) that came with my first Arctic were held over the camera's lens. This helps to reduce image blooming, yet still shows sufficient blue that the viewer will know with absolute, positive, 100% certainity that irradiation of the kernel with the Arctic is solely responsible for popping it.



The popcorn to be used for this test should be here by Friday 12-10-10 (or 10 Dec 2010 if you prefer); the video itself should appear in this posting early Saturday. I cannot simply buy popcorn at the store because I use an electric wheelchair that offers no protection from rain, I dont own or have access to a car, and the nearest store is approximately 25 minutes away, one-way via the wheelchair. 







_*PROS*_:

EXTREMELY POWERFUL output for such a small, self-contained unit

Color (royal blue @ 445nm) is exceptionally vibrant and unusual for a handheld laser

Battery it uses is rechargeable; never have to find disposables for it





_*CONS*_:

Timing for using the SmartSwitch™ is somewhat critical; if your timing sucks, you can't get this laser to fire off very easily

(This is a crucial safety feature, and can rather easily be overlooked!)




















MANUFACTURER: *Wicked Lasers *

PRODUCT TYPE: *Portable directly-injected royal blue-emitting (



=440.95nm {low} and 442.00nm {high}) diode laser module *

LAMP TYPE: *Casio blue-emitting laser diode *

No. OF LAMPS: *1 *

BEAM TYPE: *Very narrow spot; it's a laser, remember?



*

SWITCH TYPE: *Arm/disarm button interlock dongle on tailcap; pushbutton on/mode change/off on barrel *

CASE MATERIAL: *Aluminum *

BEZEL: *Metal; has aperture (hole) for laser beam to emerge *

BATTERY: *1x 185650 rechargeable cell; I believe 1,400mAh capacity *

CURRENT CONSUMPTION: *370mA (minimum CW output) to 1,080mA (1.080A) (maximum CW output) *

WATER- AND URANATION-RESISTANT: *Yes *

SUBMERSIBLE: *FOR CHRIST SAKES NOOOOO!!!



*

ACCESSORIES: *Protective LaserShades laser eyewear, zippered pouch for them, cleaning cloth for them, training lens, 7 other specialty lenses, Class IV LASER sticker, 18650 cell, charger, presentation case *

SIZE: *35.80mm D by 228mm L *

WEIGHT: *378 grams *

COUNTRY OF MANUFACTURE: *China *

WARRANTY: *90 days *







PRODUCT RATING:


----------

